# Found Babies Please Help



## marywillhite (Jul 11, 2012)

I was given by my aunt 2 adolescent ? baby pigeons. They were in a chimney that my husbands uncle was working on and the homeowner told him to kill them. He couldn't. So instead he brought them to me!! I would try my best to help these poor babes but I cannot afford food for them. Right now they are in a cage with water. If there is someone out there that could PLEASE help me by taking these sweet things, I would forever be in their debt. My husband is unemployed and there is nothing I can do financially. 
Thank you for your time.
Mary 

Sorry, I am in Las Vegas


----------



## Charis (Feb 11, 2007)

Mary...we are an international forum and you didn't tell us where you are located.
The pigeons are probably hungry and dehydrated and likely don't know how to eat on their own. Do you know how long they were in the chimney? You will need to hand feed them or they will die. You can feed them with frozen peas. Here are the instructions.


You can hand feed defrosted peas. Run some hot water over them until they are defrosted and slightly warmed. Put the bird on your lap and hold it next to your body. If it helps because you are having a hard time handling the pigeon, you can wrap a towel around it or put it in the sleeve of a tee shirt, with the head out the wrist. This method confines the pigeon without hurting him and makes it easier to handle. Gently open the beak and pop a pea at the back of the mouth and over the throat. It gets easier and faster, with practice, for both you and the bird.
You will need to feed 30-50 per feeding [depending on the size of the pigeon] and every time the crop empties until you know the baby is eating on his own. The crop is located below the throat and fill like a little balloon when there is food in it. It feels kind of squishy with food.After a couple of feedings, most squeakers get the hang of it, pick up the peas on their own and naturally transition into a seed diet.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

marywillhite said:


> I was given by my aunt 2 adolescent ? baby pigeons. They were in a chimney that my husbands uncle was working on and the homeowner told him to kill them. He couldn't. So instead he brought them to me!! I would try my best to help these poor babes but I cannot afford food for them. Right now they are in a cage with water. If there is someone out there that could PLEASE help me by taking these sweet things, I would forever be in their debt. My husband is unemployed and there is nothing I can do financially.
> Thank you for your time.
> Mary
> 
> Sorry, I am in Las Vegas


We have a rehabber who lives in Las Vegas, please check his contact info. and send him an e-mail.

http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/member.php?u=3898

Meanwhile, feed those peas, it is most crucial. Thank you.


----------



## marywillhite (Jul 11, 2012)

I replied and emailed him. I hope to hear something soon. one of the babes is eating the peas quite well. I tried peas and then corn on the other and nothing. the wee one will not eat. I am getting very concerned. Hopefully I will hear something soon. Thanks for your prompt response


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

You have to force the little one to eat, as he does not know how to eat on his own.

Charis posted the instructions above. Thank you.


----------



## marywillhite (Jul 11, 2012)

I force fed the one until it would eat. But the second one I can not get to keep anything in. I dont know what to do!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the baby is not eating be sure to hydrate. You can use a clean dropper and drop a little water VERY SLOWLY inside the side of beak and make sure baby swallows.


----------



## marywillhite (Jul 11, 2012)

I did get some water into him. and i just watched him drink some out of the container!!  But alas still no food.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

If the baby is drinking on its own, he is ready to eat on his own.

Put some seeds in a small spill proof bowl and move your finger around the seed and drop a few seeds around him to generate an interest.


----------

